# Grand Mesa snow skiable?



## moshe (Nov 9, 2005)

Anyone been up to Powderhorn/Grand Mesa for early season warm ups? Looks as if they have been getting hammered. Sitting at the desk down in the Junkyard wondering if an afternoon skin is viable/safe.


----------



## sandoz (Jul 13, 2005)

Quit surfing the net and dreaming about turns and get back to work!


----------



## moshe (Nov 9, 2005)

*planning not dreamin*

LOL.

Not daydreaming....planning! And what about you? Hijacking another of my posts?

My plan - all that lame overtime during paddling season that I suffered incredible mental anguish through is about to be repaid in "powder clause" days. I am invoking my inner ski bum. Bring on the epic el nino dumps! I can have a career and get in 3-4 days per week, right?


----------

